# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh >  giống khoai môn sáp vàng-0937392133

## Huyentran98798

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp khoai sáp vàng giống với số lượng lớn. Tiêu chuẩn giống gồm như sau:*

*- Dài 2-3cm*

*- Đường kính: 1,2cm*

*- 30* đến 4*0 củ/1kg*

*- Đóng bao 40-50kg*

*Tiêu chuẩn khoai thành phẩm: củ 100 - 150gram trở lên, củ đạt từ 150gram trở lên tuỳ theo khả năng chăm sóc , sản phẩm bán hàng chợ và xuất khẩu, đóng bao 50kg*

*Giá cả phải chăng, hỗ trợ và tư vấn kĩ thuật trồng cho bà con nông dân.*

*Ai có nhu cầu xin liên hệ số đt 0937392133 gặp hằng.*

----------

